# Instrument clusters?



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

I spent a fair amount of time reading the service manuals for the cruze. I believe they mentioned that the mileage is stored in the Body Control Module for the Cruze. So maybe you would be able to swap an instrument panel with no programming if it's just a display.

The question becomes is there anything else in the Instrument panel such as the VIN number for authetication. That I don't know. It makes sense that they would store the information in the BCM, and use the instrument panel as just a display.

I'm guessing the chrome ring of the RS cluster doesn't mechanically come off? I think there was someone who took the cluster apart for changing the back face. You may want to search cluster in the top search bar. You may find some pictures of not only instrument panel removal, but dissection of the panel. Lights if I recall were soldered LED's. So not the easiest to change colors.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

PAChevyCruze said:


> Is it possible to swap out instrument panels, say an LT without RS package with an RS/LTZ one without having to have anything reprogrammed? Is everything stored in the car itself like mileage or is it in the cluster?:icon_scratch:


What do you get from swapping? I am not sure what the differences are. I'd be interested in seeing a side by side if you have one. I'm looking at ripping the dash apart later this year for other reasons and this may be something I would look at as well.

Thanks:tempted:


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

Blasirl said:


> What do you get from swapping? I am not sure what the differences are. I'd be interested in seeing a side by side if you have one. I'm looking at ripping the dash apart later this year for other reasons and this may be something I would look at as well.
> 
> Thanks:tempted:


I know one difference is it has chrome rings around the cluster instead of the silver ones, but I also read that it has brighter or more defined gauge faces, like the 'glass'on the trim is more transparent. Considering clusters arent going for that much, it wouldnt be a bad swap.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

PAChevyCruze said:


> Is it possible to swap out instrument panels, say an LT without RS package with an RS/LTZ one without having to have anything reprogrammed? Is everything stored in the car itself like mileage or is it in the cluster?:icon_scratch:


I've done this mod myself. There is chrome rings and there's clear plastic on the sides instead of black solid plastic. Nothing different with the lights. In order to do the mod, you get the new cluster, and take off the fascia of it and put it onto your old cluster. Plugging in just the new cluster resulted in a mileage showing "000000". It's EXTREMELY easy to do, so just go ahead and get-er-done.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Step 1 Buy a RS gauge of eBay ($21-$38 USD)
Step 2 Separate the blue clear from the eBay cluster
Step 3 Remove yours from your car
Step 4 Separate the black part of the cluster of yours
Step 5 Add the clear RS part to your own cluster
Step 6 Reinstall your cluster back in the car.
Step 7 Argue with people online there is a huge difference between RS and Non RS clusters cause OMG *those 2 bolts above the steering wheel gave you ****!* 



Merc6 said:


> Finished a new mod today. RS cluster conversion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Merc6 said:


> Only tools needed, for me at least.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

If I kept the car 2 months longer, I was gonna swap the needles for the last gen Escalade.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Merc6 said:


> If I kept the car 2 months longer, I was gonna swap the needles for the last gen Escalade.


Hey got a part number handy for the escalade cluster??


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

Thanks for that, Merc. I was hoping you'd comment on this.  

As for needles, I usually dont mess with removing them. The last time I did was putting EL Glow gauge faces on my grand am and I guess I didnt have the gas gauge needle put back on right. Said I had a 1/4 tank left when I ran out of gas. lol Those gauges look sweet, though.


----------



## Steelmesh (Jan 16, 2016)

This Post shows a side by side on the last post entry:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-g...967-what-uplevel-instrument-cluster-rs-2.html

Looks like the difference includes both the Chrome rims and colorful ambiance lighting


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Too bad the LS dash is not "on".


----------



## BlakeCary (Jan 11, 2017)

Are the LTZ and RS the same? Part number maybe?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

I like the difference, although slight difference but still, a better look


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

BlakeCary said:


> Are the LTZ and RS the same? Part number maybe?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Yes, LTZ, RS, and Diesel, all have the same "uplevel" cluster.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Steelmesh said:


> This Post shows a side by side on the last post entry:
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-g...967-what-uplevel-instrument-cluster-rs-2.html
> 
> Looks like the difference includes both the Chrome rims and colorful ambiance lighting


The lighting is actually the same for both clusters, the uplevel cluster appears more bright and colorful because of the clear plastic edges it has (instead of solid black) and it casues the backlight to reflect and refract upon itself which makes it look much much nicer.


----------



## guuyuk (Nov 12, 2015)

PAChevyCruze said:


> Is it possible to swap out instrument panels, say an LT without RS package with an RS/LTZ one without having to have anything reprogrammed? Is everything stored in the car itself like mileage or is it in the cluster?:icon_scratch:


I just performed the bezel ring/surround swap on my Eco using a donor LTZ/RS panel I found on Ebay. I'm still using the original guts from my car, just swapped out the gauge "glass", translucent bezel and chrome trim rings. I did have to take the panel out of the car to do that, and I learned a few things.

1. The panel does not store mileage, trip odometers, service intervals. However, it does store the Eco's mileage tab data (the "ECO" tab on the display). Last time I lost that was when I replaced the battery.
2. The panel reset the displays to the speedometer mode on the first tab (just shows speed, not distance til empty and instant fuel economy), the US/Metric setting on the second tab (all other data such as battery level, and tire pressure was maintained or it was read right away from the BCM or the TPMS). and "Best mileage" for the last 25 miles (with no saved data from before). I noticed the difference right away since I normally drive with the speed/distance to empty/fuel economy setting.

I suspect that the chip in the instrument cluster is only turned on to show the "ECO" tab if it is tied to a VIN that would have that feature.


----------



## OpenSource300 (Mar 17, 2017)

Has anyone tried this on an LS? I have a 12 LS and was looking to swap the translucent sides and chrome ring. If anything, I was wondering if just the chrome ring is an easy pop and swap?


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

OpenSource300 said:


> Has anyone tried this on an LS? I have a 12 LS and was looking to swap the translucent sides and chrome ring. If anything, I was wondering if just the chrome ring is an easy pop and swap?


 Exact same process. Chrome rings do pop off all as one. You’d have to take the cluster apart to get the translucent sides too.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Just completed the upgrade today, and I really like it. Looks great. Thank you @*Merc6* for posting this tutorial. The whole upgrade took me about 15 minutes including disconnecting the battery for safety and carefully cleaning everything. I got a used cluster for $30, so it was also cheap. 









On my car, the bolts behind the steering wheel were only hand tight. I just used a short extension and I was able to remove them very easily without a ratchet. The bolts are all 7mm. 

I also left the steering wheel trim with the fabric piece connected to the cluster until after I removed the cluster from the car. This worked out well. I wasn't sure how it was connected and I didn't want to destroy anything. The fabric piece is glued to a plastic piece that connects to cluster below the gauges. The plastic piece pulls out straight toward you if you ever need to remove it. It has four clips that hold the plastic in place. But, it's easier to just leave it connected until the cluster is removed. If I ever had to replace the fabric piece, I would probably remove the cluster to get this piece out properly. 

One small thing annoyed me. I forgot that I had disconnected the battery, and after I completed everything I tried to turn on the car to make sure the cluster was working. My key got stuck in the ignition because there was no battery power. That is the stupidest feature ever added to any car. Whoever decided that was a good idea should be flogged and publicly shamed for being an idiot.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

anthonysmith93 said:


> Yes, LTZ, RS, and Diesel, all have the same "uplevel" cluster.


Yes and no. Diesel has ultra sulfer fuel on fuel needle and a way lower redline.



OpenSource300 said:


> Has anyone tried this on an LS? I have a 12 LS and was looking to swap the translucent sides and chrome ring. If anything, I was wondering if just the chrome ring is an easy pop and swap?


Same process as I had on 1st page will work. My silver rings were about to break so I swapped the whole black to clear section with it. The price of a GM chrome ring cluster vs the eBay ones that the chrome flakes off in a few months was close in price. These new eBay dealers are selling you the cluster and changing the miles and vin for way more last I looked.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

OpenSource300 said:


> Has anyone tried this on an LS? I have a 12 LS and was looking to swap the translucent sides and chrome ring. If anything, I was wondering if just the chrome ring is an easy pop and swap?


As Merc6 said, his tutorial shows how to do this. You have to swap the translucent sides with the chrome rings. They are one piece. I used everything else from my original cluster. Just be careful when removing the translucent plastic piece. The tabs that hold it on could be easily broken. I used a small screwdriver and carefully and lightly lifted up the tabs until the piece came off. Also, be careful not to scratch the lens. I also used some canned air to make sure there was no dust behind the plastic lens.

P.S. It's super easy and only took me about 15 minutes.


----------



## vilemouse (May 30, 2018)

So does anyone have experience with swapping the instrument cluster out to get the bigger screen so it shows a digital speedo? currently my 2012 CD (australian model) has the "small screen" that doesn't show the dig speedo


----------

